# Wood pile tarps



## bushwackr (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello all.

I was reading an artice on tyvek house wrap. Its purpose is to let moisture out but not in. I was thinking becides the cost vs a reg tarp,wouldn't it be a good material to cover my wood piles with. Maybe things would dry a little faster. Does anyone use it?


----------



## zogger (Feb 28, 2013)

Never have but that is an interesting idea. Dont know how durable they are exposed to wind.


----------



## Herd8497 (Feb 28, 2013)

It would probably work pretty well. I have used water and ice guard (for roofing) on my stacks this year. I had more than a roll left over from a few jobs last summer so the price was perfect.


----------



## nixon (Feb 28, 2013)

bushwackr said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I was reading an artice on tyvek house wrap. Its purpose is to let moisture out but not in. I was thinking becides the cost vs a reg tarp,wouldn't it be a good material to cover my wood piles with. Maybe things would dry a little faster. Does anyone use it?



Go by your local lumber yard and ask them for the material they use to cover lumber for shipping . It's similar to tyvek ,and it's usually cheap ( free) . They just thow it away when they get a shipment in .


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been looking at hay tarps. They are pretty thick and well made.


----------



## tbow388 (Feb 28, 2013)

*I use*

Usually when it rains we just stand out there with umbrellas. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I don't cover mine at all except for the current stack i am pulling from.


----------



## tld400 (Feb 28, 2013)

bushwackr said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I was reading an artice on tyvek house wrap. Its purpose is to let moisture out but not in. I was thinking becides the cost vs a reg tarp,wouldn't it be a good material to cover my wood piles with. Maybe things would dry a little faster. Does anyone use it?



Tyvek does let water threw. It is made as a moister barier rather than a waterproof tarp. Im sure it would help keep wood some what dry but I wouldnt let water puddle up on it. water will leach threw.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Feb 28, 2013)

I had good luck with an old piece of indoor/outdoor carpet. It was long enough to cover 2 cords but still left the sides open. It lasted for years, its waterproof, and best of all it was free.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 28, 2013)

i havent checked yet,one of my farming pubs.suggested checking biilboard companies for old billboard signs.??? iuse rubber roofing buts it kinda heavy.


----------



## Herd8497 (Feb 28, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> i havent checked yet,one of my farming pubs.suggested checking biilboard companies for old billboard signs.??? iuse rubber roofing buts it kinda heavy.



Rubber is heavy, but it catches the sun and gets so hot, I think it is about the best for covering stacks


----------



## bushwackr (Feb 28, 2013)

I like the I/O carpet idea, and the rubber would get so hot it couldn't do anything but dry.


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 28, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> i havent checked yet,one of my farming pubs.suggested checking biilboard companies for old billboard signs.??? iuse rubber roofing buts it kinda heavy.



EPDM :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 28, 2013)

D&B Mack said:


> EPDM :msp_thumbsup:



i thought there was a teknickel name for it. everybody around here calls em woodpile covers.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:FS.


----------



## memory (Feb 28, 2013)

Currently I use old pieces of silage bag plastic. It is more than wide enough to cover four rows. It does pretty good but occasionally the wind will pull it off. I think I leave it hang down the side to far, I have been stapling it to the wood. I need it start rolling it up so it doesn't hang down the side so far. It is pretty tough stuff, the wind will not rip it to shreds like the cheap tarps will. 

I would like to find something a little heavier like the rubber idea.


----------



## merlynr (Feb 28, 2013)

I got some rubber roofing that was 7' wide and 80' long (used) and it works good on wood piles, but I had to cut into 10' pieces so I could handle it better.


----------



## DSS (Feb 28, 2013)

I never covered a pile of wood in my life. I think letting the sun get at it more than makes up for the rain falling on it. Air circulation dries wood which would be slowed down by a tarp as far as I can see. It blows so hard here you would have to put enough weight on a tarp to collapse the pile anyway. 

But what do I know?


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello,
I have a friend that works in the boating industry and he gets me the big pieces of shrink wrap that they use to cover and winterize sailboats. When they strip off the covers in the Spring, he keeps them for me. Last month when he came to visit, he brought some of the new material on a roll. It works real well for wood piles !!!!!




Henry and Wanda


----------



## Ash_403 (Feb 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> I never covered a pile of wood in my life. I think letting the sun get at it more than makes up for the rain falling on it. Air circulation dries wood which would be slowed down by a tarp as far as I can see. It blows so hard here you would have to put enough weight on a tarp to collapse the pile anyway.
> 
> But what do I know?



Different area, different climate.

I split, and stack, leaving the stacks uncovered for 1 to 2 years (depending on wood species). Then, I top cover with used billboard material. I don't have the high wind, but I do get the wet/raining winter weather sometimes. There is no wood shed on my property. What I do works great.... for me.

But what do I know? :yoyo:


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm with the cow on this, I never cover a woodpile either. I think the rain, sun, wind, cycles make it dry faster. I don't stack it either, just throw it in a big pile in a hedgerow where the air gets to it.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> I never covered a pile of wood in my life. I think letting the sun get at it more than makes up for the rain falling on it. Air circulation dries wood which would be slowed down by a tarp as far as I can see. It blows so hard here you would have to put enough weight on a tarp to collapse the pile anyway.
> 
> But what do I know?



You're not off base Mr cow, I let mine sit out all summer in the elements and get tanned up, then it hits the woodshed in the fall. The more you cover it, the more moisture stays in it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry forgot the "but what do I know"


----------



## Majorpayne (Feb 28, 2013)

I paint the top layer but it sorta smells funny when I burn it.


----------



## memory (Feb 28, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I'm with the cow on this, I never cover a woodpile either. I think the rain, sun, wind, cycles make it dry faster. I don't stack it either, just throw it in a big pile in a hedgerow where the air gets to it.



I only cover up in the winter time. It is constantly raining or snowing here in the winter time so I think it is worth the time to cover it. Now during the warmer months, I will leave it uncovered.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 28, 2013)

Good luck buying tyvek, it comes in a 150' foot roll and costs around a hundred bucks. I think I'll let it rain on my firewood.


----------



## greendohn (Feb 28, 2013)

COW,,You need to find a truck load of beer pissin' midgets to hold the tarps down,,other than the cost of cheep beer, and the smell of piss, I think it would work great. I herd you Cunukistanians have lots-o-beer pissin' midgets,,

but what do I know??


----------



## DSS (Feb 28, 2013)

greendohn said:


> COW,,You need to find a truck load of beer pissin' midgets to hold the tarps down,,other than the cost of cheep beer, and the smell of piss, I think it would work great. I herd you Cunukistanians have lots-o-beer pissin' midgets,,
> 
> but what do I know??




Sounds plausible


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 28, 2013)

I would only cover in the winter, but at my house my wood stacks get no sun. If it rains on them, it takes forever to dry back out. I only cover the tops now. I used to use a thin sheet of plywood painted black. Then I got the idea of EPDM from someone and haven't turned back. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## haveawoody (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm in the always cover group.
My cover is clear poly and just low enough on the stack to shed the bulk of rain.
Best of both for me i think since i get all the sun and 99% the air of an open stack but never get moisture from a rain on my stacks of wood.

A few days of rain or snow when you want to burn wood sucks with an uncovered stack.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 28, 2013)

Party on doods!


----------



## DB43725 (Feb 28, 2013)

One thing is forsure,,,WET WOOD SUCKS !!!!!:bang:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 28, 2013)

if you take all the bark that gets chipped up ,and spread it across the top ,it acts like a tarp and is free ,plus your wood gets stacked bark side up as a bonus :msp_thumbup:


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 28, 2013)

At work, we get 300gal. poly drum-skids.

They measure about 40x48x40 high. When they are empty, they used to crush 'em with the loader. Now, I take them apart -

2x upper cross members held on with (4) T-27 Torx, coarse threaded screws

Use the fork-lift/high-lo to bring 'em in the shop 

Keep the forks on the lower "skid" portion, and use the chain hoist to lift the poly "drum" out of the "skid" - they have a center lift-point molded into it.

Keeping the x-members + hardware, I can get 2 in the bed of the truck and takem home

Get about a Rick (-) in 'em - all contained; won't fall all over the place.

Put some used tin or clear poly "roof" on top for the snow/rain season (salvaged/scavenged)

Not too "unsightly" to the S.O. (MOST important part!)


BONUS - can be moved around/closer to house-out building with fork attachment to your bucket/3 pt. hitch/S.Steer


----------



## atlarge54 (Feb 28, 2013)

I've got wood that's been under a tarp for 5 years and is in great condition. I noodled up some dead elm a few weeks ago, some of it is under a tarp and some is stacked along the house under the eaves. The wood under the tarp is checked, the wood under the eaves is damp.

Just think how much air would move through a room in the winter with a window cracked open on opposite sides of the room. It's a bit of a stretch to say there's no air movement under a tarp. I think the problem most people have with tarps is they deal with crummy tarps that don't keep the water out in the first place.


----------



## haveawoody (Feb 28, 2013)

atlarge54,

I agree if the tarp is just to shed rain then i think it's a win win.
IMO a rain guard is a no brainer for wood you spent so long in getting dry in the first place.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Feb 28, 2013)

DB43725 said:


> One thing is forsure,,,WET WOOD SUCKS !!!!!:bang:



Yes and no.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 28, 2013)

wet wood burns fine View attachment 282087
View attachment 282089


20 min in a hot fire its pretty dry according to my meter ...........


----------



## zogger (Feb 28, 2013)

PJF1313 said:


> At work, we get 300gal. poly drum-skids.
> 
> They measure about 40x48x40 high. When they are empty, they used to crush 'em with the loader. Now, I take them apart -
> 
> ...



Those sound great! Got any pics? Also, can you think of anything to do with the drums, or are they like contaminated with chemical residue, or what?


----------



## Iska3 (Feb 28, 2013)

I use the covers from the lumber yard for several years now. In fact I have several on a few piles of wood right now because we are suppose to have more snow tomorrow. I also use them on the log splitter. I put the black side facing so the sun will heat up the wood. These are nothing like tyvek and more like a plastic tarp even tho they feel like the tyvek material. These do not breath like first thought. Manards sells a aftermarket brand like tyvek. Keep in mind that tyvek is suppose to be covered within 6 months. I have in on our new addition for a year now and I can see how the sun is starting to affect it. Those free lumber covers are the way to go. I even use them between my rows in the garden.. Some will be 16 feet long and 8 ft wide. They also work good to put under the wood piles. Like nixon wrote... The price is right. 



nixon said:


> Go by your local lumber yard and ask them for the material they use to cover lumber for shipping . It's similar to tyvek ,and it's usually cheap ( free) . They just thow it away when they get a shipment in .


----------



## tld400 (Feb 28, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> wet wood burns fine View attachment 282087
> View attachment 282089
> 
> 
> 20 min in a hot fire its pretty dry according to my meter ...........



I agree with you on the wet wood burns fine as long as its just rain water wet wood. Green wet wood sucks. I dont think you need to cover wood if you can bring at least 2 days worth of wood in the house. By the time you get to the wood its dry from the heat from stove. I keep about a weeks worth by stove and after every two days fill it back up and its always dry when it goes threw the door. But what do I no.:msp_tongue:


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

tld400 said:


> I agree with you on the wet wood burns fine as long as its just rain water wet wood. Green wet wood sucks. I dont think you need to cover wood if you can bring at least 2 days worth of wood in the house. By the time you get to the wood its dry from the heat from stove. I keep about a weeks worth by stove and after every two days fill it back up and its always dry when it goes threw the door. But what do I no.:msp_tongue:



You can't post here. You make too much sense.

You would think some of these clowns are burning sponges, not wood.

Tyvek looks pretty crappy, and doesn't do what it was designed to, after flapping around in the wind for a month. Any knock-off brand is worse.

Anytime you cover something, you will have condensation. Do you tarpers run out every morning and pull the tarps off to let that dry out? Didn't think so.

I could see covering it if a big snow or rain was coming before I moved it into the house. Grandma never did it, she said it was the only source of humidity in her house during the winter, other than dish/laundry water or rising bread.

But what do I no.


----------



## tld400 (Feb 28, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> You can't post here. You make too much sense.
> 
> You would think some of these clowns are burning sponges, not wood.
> 
> ...



Tyveck is crappy. When I used to do siding and people wanted tyveck we used to tar paper first and then go over it with tyveck. Tar paper kept house dry and sealed it. Water goes right threw tyveck and its exspensive.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Feb 28, 2013)

tld400 said:


> Tyveck is crappy. When I used to do siding and people wanted tyveck we used to tar paper first and then go over it with tyveck. Tar paper kept house dry and sealed it. Water goes right threw tyveck and its exspensive.



On my cube 8x5x4 feet (6 inch spacing between the rows) I have placed 2 sheets of tar paper. Then I went with a double sided double duty tarp on top. The tar paper puts a stop to the condensation that forms under the tarp from reaching the wood. Heck, I'm even considering covering my round piles due to the heavy rains we get here inn the spring and fall. Sometimes during the winter too! 

Not current pictures, but close enough! 












But what do I know! :msp_w00t:


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 1, 2013)

tld400 said:


> I agree with you on the wet wood burns fine as long as its just rain water wet wood. Green wet wood sucks. I dont think you need to cover wood if you can bring at least 2 days worth of wood in the house. By the time you get to the wood its dry from the heat from stove. I keep about a weeks worth by stove and after every two days fill it back up and its always dry when it goes threw the door. But what do I no.:msp_tongue:



Nice to see someone on this forum that realizes that there is a difference between rain moisture, and sap moisture  I'd even go as far as saying that rain actually helps wood dry :msp_tongue:


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Nice to see someone on this forum that realizes that there is a difference between rain moisture, and sap moisture  I'd even go as far as saying that rain actually helps wood dry :msp_tongue:




Now that's just silly.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 1, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Nice to see someone on this forum that realizes that there is a difference between rain moisture, and sap moisture  I'd even go as far as saying that rain actually helps wood dry :msp_tongue:



i agree, i let green splits get rained on for a few months to open up the grain then cover just the top. 







i know not.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 1, 2013)

I got some 2x4's and built a lean to off the back of my barn, no tarps neened now. but the blue ones were pretty.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok ok.....I did use a tarp once, but is was just the top, and in the winter :msp_blushing:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> Its 103 degrees at your place right now. Wood probly dries in 24 hours.


Yup, pretty much.:msp_wink:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Mar 1, 2013)

Personally I think it's a matter of preference. Kind of like which is better Stihl or Husky, or what kind of oil is best, which spark plug is better, even whether or not to wear undies. So whatever suits y'alls fancy, I say go with it! There is really no wrong choice :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guswhit (Mar 1, 2013)

tld400 said:


> Tyveck is crappy. When I used to do siding and people wanted tyveck we used to tar paper first and then go over it with tyveck. Tar paper kept house dry and sealed it. Water goes right threw tyveck and its exspensive.



Really! I will assume you mean Tyvek for the the rest of my comments. Have you done any research on this product before opening your mouth? Have you been to any trade shows that showed experiments with tyvek? Didn't think so. Tyvek is the number one moisture management system on the market today. See, I said management system. It is designed to let air breath out from the back and helps prevent moisture intrusion from the front. It is not designed to be 100% water proof. Yes, it is expensive, I think a 9'X100' roll is around $120.00 here now, when installed CORRECTLY it gives a great many benefits! Let me know if you need a link to some of the studies done and CORRECT installation methods.

http://www2.dupont.com/Tyvek_Weatherization/en_US/tech_info/index.html

This link will get you to specifics and installation. They are making covers for cars out of this material now also, I discoverd after looking up link.


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

I doubt very much those links are going to show how to install tyvek on a woodpile, which is what was being discussed. A lot of carpenters around here won't use the stuff anymore either. Tarpaper is better but a lot more work. 

Sell the stuff, do ya?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> I doubt very much those links are going to show how to install tyvek on a woodpile, which is what was being discussed. A lot of carpenters around here won't use the stuff anymore either. Tarpaper is better but a lot more work.
> 
> Sell the stuff, do ya?



It's been years since I've seen a house built without it or it's competitors equivalent. It be code around these parts.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> It's been years since I've seen a house built without it or it's competitors equivalent. It be code around these parts.



And it is the cats behind when it comes to that specification. But as a wood pile cover, if one is needed for an extended period of time (I will continue to side with nothing, its wood), its buyer beware.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 1, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> And it is the cats behind when it comes to that specification. But as a wood pile cover, if one is needed for an extended period of time (I will continue to side with nothing, its wood), its buyer beware.



Nothing is free and always will be, the wind will never blow it off either. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't remember why most of them stopped using it. I know they say it breaks down behind vinyl siding, but it was something about moisture. When you see guys stapling on strips of tarpaper rather then use a roll of tyvek, somethings obviously up.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> *Nothing *is free and always will be, the wind will never blow it off either. :msp_thumbup:



They may figure out a way to tax it.


----------



## Guswhit (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> I doubt very much those links are going to show how to install tyvek on a woodpile, which is what was being discussed. A lot of carpenters around here won't use the stuff anymore either. Tarpaper is better but a lot more work.
> 
> Sell the stuff, do ya?



No the link will not show anything to do with a wood pile, and I apologize for getting off track, except he made comments about the product which are entirely untrue so I felt obligated to shed some real information. Yes, We do happen to sell tyvek and some other knock offs for people unwilling to pay for a premium product. If the carpenters in your area are not using a moisture/air product like tyvek, it is their customers loss. I could substantiate my claims all day long but if your just too stubborn to do the research and learn it's a waste of time. It happens to be code where I'm at to have an approved basrrier on and tar paper does not qualify. Sorry for the distraction from the original post.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 1, 2013)

House wise, folks seem to be overlooking what it does to keep your house as air tight as possible. With tape there aren't any seems to let any air in.


----------



## blacklocst (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> I can't remember why most of them stopped using it. I know they say it breaks down behind vinyl siding, but it was something about moisture. When you see guys stapling on strips of tarpaper rather then use a roll of tyvek, somethings obviously up.



Some people in the trade call it Tyrot.


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not too stubborn to research anything. I'm just not as worked up about it. Seems there is a generic brand that is made differently that has none of the problems. I've seen houses where the siding has been taken off and the tyvek was rotten, for lack of a better word. 

Tyrot, yes that was part of what I heard. 

And its code here too, or equivalent. Don't know if tarpaper qualifies.


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

Is the stuff UV stable? I suppose the wind would ruin it before the sun ever did on a woodpile.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> Is the stuff UV stable? I suppose the wind would ruin it before the sun ever did on a woodpile.



have you tried cowhides on the pile ?


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> have you tried cowhides on the pile ?




Actually no. And we ran out of midgets. 

Are you busy for six months?


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 1, 2013)

I cover my black walnut piles in thin sheets of gold, since as you know, black walnut is worth more than gold.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 1, 2013)

Tar paper rocks!  But I use a tarp IF I have to cover wood


----------



## tld400 (Mar 1, 2013)

Guswhit said:


> Really! I will assume you mean Tyvek for the the rest of my comments. Have you done any research on this product before opening your mouth? Have you been to any trade shows that showed experiments with tyvek? Didn't think so. Tyvek is the number one moisture management system on the market today. See, I said management system. It is designed to let air breath out from the back and helps prevent moisture intrusion from the front. It is not designed to be 100% water proof. Yes, it is expensive, I think a 9'X100' roll is around $120.00 here now, when installed CORRECTLY it gives a great many benefits! Let me know if you need a link to some of the studies done and CORRECT installation methods.
> 
> DuPont? Weatherization Systems
> 
> This link will get you to specifics and installation. They are making covers for cars out of this material now also, I discoverd after looking up link.



You just repeated the same things I said about Tyveck. I said it is a moister barrier not 100 percent waterproof. And yes I know about Tyveck. Used it alot on siding jobs only because customers wanted it. I rather use tar paper any day.


----------



## tld400 (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> I can't remember why most of them stopped using it. I know they say it breaks down behind vinyl siding, but it was something about moisture. When you see guys stapling on strips of tarpaper rather then use a roll of tyvek, somethings obviously up.



Every house that I have done siding on we would tar paper first and then tyveck over it. So when that crap would break down the tar paper would be there. So you are 100% correct when you say people said it breaks down. Dam this got off topic.

But what do I know.:msp_tongue:


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't remember what the hell this thread was about. 

Oh... Tarps. Yeah. Ok.


----------



## tld400 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just have to say people that sell products for a living really crack me up. Seams like they will go to war if you talk about the name brand they sell. Ok back to tarps.


----------



## Fifelaker (Mar 1, 2013)

DSS said:


> I don't remember what the hell this thread was about.
> 
> Oh... Traps. Yeah. Ok.



Fixed


----------



## Stlshrk (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe you two should get a room. The make up boot knockin' could be epic...


----------



## Shaggy205 (Mar 1, 2013)

Tyvec is meant to be covered with material in construction, it will photo degrade very rapidly in sunlight, and you might as well cover wood with a bath towel at that point. Unless you have money to replace it every few months.


----------



## greendohn (Mar 1, 2013)

I like to burn tar paper and blue tarps when the wind is drifting toward my neighbors' house,,:redface:


Butt, what do I know?

Stretching a cow hide over a wood pile,,held down by bed wetting midgets,,just might be the ticket.


----------



## upsnake (Mar 1, 2013)

I used tarps the first couple years, but they are expensive and break down.

This year i have been using visqueen. It is not quite as flexible as the tarp but it seems to be holding up pretty good, and the roll of 20 by 150 was like 70 dollars.

A 20 by 30 tarp was almost that much, and you can cut the visqueen to whatever size you want.


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

greendohn said:


> I like to burn tar paper and blue tarps when the wind is drifting toward my neighbors' house,,:redface:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pics


----------



## tld400 (Mar 1, 2013)

This thread is turning into the burning telephone poles post. 

But what do I know:yoyo:


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

tld400 said:


> This thread is turning into the burning telephone poles post.
> 
> But what do I know:yoyo:



Using Tyvek isn't a problem, but this thread now is a problem?

This thing so wishes it was the burning the ministry's hydro poles thread.

Tarps are for trucks. Tyvek is for houses. Sun and rain are what you cover firewood with.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Mar 2, 2013)

I use tarps just before it snows.


----------



## rmount (Mar 2, 2013)

A guy up the road from here has about a dozen roofs from hardtop tent trailers, look to be about 7'x12' or 7'x14', he stacks his wood in those size piles and sits the roof on top. Oddest looking piles, but i guess it works for him. 

Myself, i leave the stacks open the the sun and wind for 2 summers then move what I will be burning that winter into a closed woodshed. Only time i've covered a woodpile was to keep snow off before i had the woodshed. Covered them with metal roofing with tires on top to hold it in place. Worked OK and kept some of the snow mess from coming into the house.


----------



## tld400 (Mar 2, 2013)

rmount said:


> A guy up the road from here has about a dozen roofs from hardtop tent trailers, look to be about 7'x12' or 7'x14', he stacks his wood in those size piles and sits the roof on top. Oddest looking piles, but i guess it works for him.
> 
> Myself, i leave the stacks open the the sun and wind for 2 summers then move what I will be burning that winter into a closed woodshed. Only time i've covered a woodpile was to keep snow off before i had the woodshed. Covered them with metal roofing with tires on top to hold it in place. Worked OK and kept some of the snow mess from coming into the house.



If its going to snow I also cover wood but it is the wood that will be coming in the house with in a few days. I think the tarps make the wood more damp. If it gets rained on it dry right out anyway.


----------



## PJF1313 (Mar 3, 2013)

zogger said:


> Those sound great! Got any pics? Also, can you think of anything to do with the drums, or are they like contaminated with chemical residue, or what?



Forgot about this thread....



Sorry - no pics right now. Cam + water = $$ I only have .0$ :hmm3grin2orange:

The drums are contaminated for potable water - liquid fungicides, herbicides and fertilizers, but I do have a couple I use for a "rain barrel" for where the hoses don't reach/not practicable.

Will get some pics when I can for ya.


----------



## Dan in Ohio (Mar 5, 2013)

I use a swimming pool cover. It provides a barrier to keep the snow off the wood.


----------



## Bushbow (Mar 5, 2013)

I just fill my whole house with all my wood and live outside in a tent. It dries really nice right in there with the stove and I have a cow hide, tyvex and casvas pool covering ruberized tarp held by the midgets keeping me dry out there. I am struggling to get heat out into the tent from my wood stove though??? Any thoughts?? suggestions?


----------



## Foxfire (Mar 5, 2013)

Bushbow said:


> I just fill my whole house with all my wood and live outside in a tent. It dries really nice right in there with the stove and I have a cow hide, tyvex and casvas pool covering ruberized tarp held by the midgets keeping me dry out there. I am struggling to get heat out into the tent from my wood stove though??? Any thoughts?? suggestions?



Just run some black stove pipe from the top of the chimney down and in to the tent. But be sure to add 2' to get above the ridge pole.


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 5, 2013)

Bushbow said:


> I just fill my whole house with all my wood and live outside in a tent. It dries really nice right in there with the stove and I have a cow hide, tyvex and casvas pool covering ruberized tarp held by the midgets keeping me dry out there. I am struggling to get heat out into the tent from my wood stove though??? Any thoughts?? suggestions?



Good post, I like your style 


As far as keeping the tent warm, you need to set it up more like a teepee and just build a fire right in the middle.


----------



## DSS (Mar 5, 2013)

Throw away the stove. Burn telephone poles in a fire pit in the tent. 

More better.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 5, 2013)

DSS said:


> Throw away the stove. Burn telephone poles in a fire pit in the tent.
> 
> More better.



Just move to the lie berry and you ain't gotta worry about firewood. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tld400 (Mar 5, 2013)

Bushbow said:


> I just fill my whole house with all my wood and live outside in a tent. It dries really nice right in there with the stove and I have a cow hide, tyvex and casvas pool covering ruberized tarp held by the midgets keeping me dry out there. I am struggling to get heat out into the tent from my wood stove though??? Any thoughts?? suggestions?



Ah hell with heating the tent, just lite yourself on fire. That should warm you up nicely. 


BUT WHAT DO I KNOW


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 10, 2013)

Checked out the wood piles today while bringing in the last load of wood for the year. The shelter logic is working great. The 20 ft rows are starting to lean a little in there. The rubber roofing covering my 6ft wide X 12 ft long stacks is perfect, not a lick of moisture. The tarps that are 2 trs old are showing some wear. They have flipped up a bit, sides of the stack are wet from melting snow. Probably hold for 1 more winter, then be junk. The 6 mill plastic that was holding up well, are all ruined, stacks are wet everywhere. I will have to recover them with something when the snow melts. They just couldn't stand up to the hurricane, blizzard, and nor easter. Lastly my uncovered rows, went to check a piece and they have molded together. A white glue sort of thing. I NEED MORE RUBBER ROOFING.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 10, 2013)

You need to use it faster.


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 10, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> You need to use it faster.



If your talking about the uncovered wood? It hasn't been a yr yet. The rest is for the next buncha yr's.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 11, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> Checked out the wood piles today while bringing in the last load of wood for the year. The shelter logic is working great. The 20 ft rows are starting to lean a little in there. The rubber roofing covering my 6ft wide X 12 ft long stacks is perfect, not a lick of moisture. The tarps that are 2 trs old are showing some wear. They have flipped up a bit, sides of the stack are wet from melting snow. Probably hold for 1 more winter, then be junk. The 6 mill plastic that was holding up well, are all ruined, stacks are wet everywhere. I will have to recover them with something when the snow melts. They just couldn't stand up to the hurricane, blizzard, and nor easter. Lastly my uncovered rows, went to check a piece and they have molded together. A white glue sort of thing. I NEED MORE RUBBER ROOFING.



never to much rubber roofing,even if theres no wood to cover. always need more rubber roofing.FS.


----------



## Iska3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! Removed it from a roof in town many years ago, Used to to cover you wood piles during the winters for many years. Rolled it up in the spring and reused it over and over again. Rubber roofing or pool liners seem to work the best. 



farmer steve said:


> never to much rubber roofing,even if theres no wood to cover. always need more rubber roofing.FS.


----------



## steved (Mar 11, 2013)

Iska3 said:


> Yep! Removed it from a roof in town many years ago, Used to to cover you wood piles during the winters for many years. Rolled it up in the spring and reused it over and over again. Rubber roofing or pool liners seem to work the best.




The pool liner I tried using seemed to become brittle and fall apart after a season...but it was free.

I was using clear poly sheeting underneath a tarp...the tarp protecting the plastic from falling limbs. I think I will just do the poly sheeting this year, see how that fairs. I may even stack inside my building again this year...then I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## zogger (Mar 11, 2013)

So far, seems like there might be an OK market for designed on purpose durable wood tarps. Not generic tarps, wood stack tarps.

Havent built any yet, just yesterday got the pallets, but I now have a stack of real light weight ones. I am kinda sorta thinking about cutting up some of the real durable black plastic I have here, left over broiler farm curtain wall material, using button nails to cover the lightweight pallets, throw then on top, then run some ropes over that to tie them down securely.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 12, 2013)

zogger said:


> So far, seems like there might be an OK market for designed on purpose durable wood tarps. Not generic tarps, wood stack tarps.
> 
> Havent built any yet, just yesterday got the pallets, but I now have a stack of real light weight ones. I am kinda sorta thinking about cutting up some of the real durable black plastic I have here, left over broiler farm curtain wall material, using button nails to cover the lightweight pallets, throw then on top, then run some ropes over that to tie them down securely.



that stuff should work .seems like it would be pretty durable.:chicken:


----------



## zogger (Mar 12, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> that stuff should work .seems like it would be pretty durable.:chicken:



I dont know what type of plastic it is, but all of mine was well used and thrown away before I got it (boss went to solid walls), and now years later still in excellent condition. Like 10 times better plastic than cheap regular tarps. The sidewall size is perfect for a three 16 inch split wide row stack. The inside divider walls size is sorta goofy sized, but still useful for covering whatever, or it could be cut up. I use some bigger pieces as an over winter weedblocker on garden spaces. Peel it off in the spring, just bare dirt and lotsa worms.


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Mar 12, 2013)

I like strips of rubber roofing material on top of my stacks, keeps the water off the wood and the air breaths through the sides. Also a little heavier so the wind won't blow it away.
For all you Tyvek mechanics.... Tyvek in installed on vertical walls (any water hitting it, beads down) covering the plywood sheathing then covered with a siding which shouldnt let water in to begin with. Placing it horizontally over a stack so water pools on it, will eventually leak through, since it's a pourus material:thinking:


----------



## 727sunset (Mar 13, 2013)

I acquired an old 20 foot square tarp from a highway truck. They use them when carrying loads of steel. Just cut into strips about 20" wide which leaves enough to tack with a staple gun on each side. Sheds the rain and snow, lets the stack breathe.


----------



## Iska3 (Mar 13, 2013)

An old canvas tarp is about the best thing to use. Like you, I received one from a truck driver and had it for some 30 years to cover wood. The last one I received was turned in to a 6x8 portable fish house. I painted it with awning paint and used it for a deer shack in the fall. Can’t beat a cotton canvas as a cover… Just don’t sew multiply layers of it on your wife’s sewing machine. Trust me… I know!! 

1+:msp_thumbup:



727sunset said:


> I acquired an old 20 foot square tarp from a highway truck. They use them when carrying loads of steel. Just cut into strips about 20" wide which leaves enough to tack with a staple gun on each side. Sheds the rain and snow, lets the stack breathe.


----------



## Heavy26R (Mar 13, 2013)

Got some of these this week. They are really thick. Perfect size too, 4X20' cover just the top and a little down the sides.

I'm with the don't cover crowd, but usually throw a tarp over before some big snow or consistent rain when I know I'm gong to need to pull some wood. 

Super Heavy Duty Brown Poly Tarps from Tarps Online


----------



## HDRock (Mar 13, 2013)

So many people using rubber roofing they got for free, *Where do you all get it ?????*
The regular tarps I'm using are a PITA , and I know they will fall apart after a while


----------



## Biglurr54 (Mar 13, 2013)

I buy rubber roof (EPDM) by the pallet. Not only is it great for covering wood piles and anything else that need to be out of the rain like the boat. It also is great below grade to get water moving where you need it and where you dont need it... I am not a lucky one who was given it but i have a good supply of it for $75 a pallet. Last time I was out where they are I got 4 pallets and needed to use my fathers shed moving trailer to carry it due to the weight. Its a lot for the money. Search around for people selling used insulation foam boards. They will have EPDM. THe insulation is usually a good deal as well.


----------

